# Keeping mice out of your grain?...



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I never had this problem in Lacey's other pasture but in this one, she's basically in the midst of the woods so I guess a mouse problem makes sense...

Would a large RubberMaid tub do the trick? Basically the mice are just chewing through her bags of grain and helping themselves.
I would get a metal garbage can, I've heard those do the trick, but I don't know where you're get one of those...


I think these mice are basically partying in the tack room...There's mouse poop on all my stuff and they're sitting on my saddles to eat the grain they've stolen from Lacey's bags...as well as bringing seeds in from outside to eat, and leave the hulls of, on my saddles... Sneaky jerks! :evil:

The free food must stop!


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

If the mice are determined and they usually are, they will chew thru a plastic tub eventually too. Try Wal-Mart, Lowe's, Home Depot or any other type of home improvement store for a metal garbage can. I would also invest in some bungee cords to help keep the lid on tight.


----------



## katbalu (Sep 8, 2011)

We got an old broken freezer to put feed in. I would think you can get a metal can @ lowes/home depot/any hardware store.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
Maybe put an ad on craigslist looking for an old broken freezer. Cheap or free - maybe someone will want a broken one just hauled away.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

We have not had issues with our rubbermaid cans......though after four years the lids are starting to crack....even with known mice in the barn. However I have previously had the opposite experience. My preference is metal cans for smaller amounts/spaces or a freezer for large spaces/amounts. We will be replacing our cracking cans with metal this year.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I also use Rubbermaid cans to store my feed in, and I have never had any problems with the mice chewing them or getting into them. I do agree that if the mice are determined they could chew through the Rubbermaid container/cans. I think that metal cans would be the best choice, if you can find them, try the stores mentioned above, the home improvement and hardware stores should have them.


----------



## SunsettersGirl (May 23, 2012)

we use a plastic garbage can for our grain and the mice have never gotten in it! its awesome!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I use just what DaraT suggested. I got a metal garbage can with lid at our local hardware store and secure a bungee cord from handle to handle. I get raccoons in my barn as well and sometimes I'll go in there, the can is on its side but the lid is still on super tight. So mouse proof and raccoon proof!

As a side note...we do use a humane trap to catch the masked bandits and DH will then release them in the woods at least 5+ miles away.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Metal cans here, and lots of rat bait.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I use the Rubbermaid containers, but I also have barn cats who take care of any rodents that DARE to go near the feed.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a blue tub from walmart with a lid. been using it for about a year now and nothing has gotten in it.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Metal trash can and a good barn cat.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

metal can. And a cat!


----------



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

metal can and a barn cat


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I thought I was being so "cute" to suggest a cat, but great minds think alike.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Haha I wish I could have a barn cat! I adore cats. When I eventually own my own property, barn cats are going to be an immediate, or earlier, addition. So many barn cats. :lol:

RACCOONS! I'm glad someone mentioned them! I hadn't even considered them but there is an 100% chance they could get into the tack room so I probably should prepare for them to do so at some point...

I found an old, empty, giant Rubbermaid tub in my garage so I'm going to give that a try first, then proceed to Plan B (metal garbage can with bungee cord) if the free option doesn't work. 

I would do rat bait but since we're basically in the middle of the forest, coyotes come around all the time as well as a variety of rare-ish hawks (including a bald eagle!!!) and I'd hate to inadvertently kill off some cool animal while trying to get the mice out of my grain. 


Thanks for all your responses! I feel (and am!) much more informed.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

We use a combination of metal feed bins, our newly adopted barn cat Milo (Love him!) and these handy wall mounted dispensers:

Manual Pet Feeder - Horse Feed Storage Bin

They are a little pricey, but come in handy for dog, cat, and chicken food!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I do need to adopt me a few barn cats. I did have one but she disappeared about 4 months ago after showing up twice a day for 2 years for her bit of cat food. I miss her.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

We keep our in metal garbage cans with lids from Tractor Supply. Mice can not get in no matter how hard they try.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Metal trash can containers work pretty well; they sell them at our TSC. We don't have a mice problem though, as we've got three barn cats hanging around the place.


----------

